# 97 Altima cv boots cracked



## suren (Sep 9, 2004)

Now that I can hear clicking noise when I make a left or right
turn and I saw the cv boots are damaged, I plant ot replace
both drive shafts. 

Can any one share information on how to remove ball joints,
tie joint, remove the big nut and pulling axle out of transaxle,
I have a hanes manual but I like to hear tips and tricks.

Thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i would type out everything you need but you can find all of this in a Haynes manual for your altima a lot easier and i would feel better about it as well, because if you screw up the reinstallation of your suspension or you crash your car and it was my instructions that did it, id feel bad if you got hurt... suspension work is a little more critical than engine work...


----------

